# I test rode a new Madone 64cm, 5.5,...what the.!!



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

OK....it wasn't a long test as I was pretty shelled after a club ride. 

Beauty bike, but I have a question for those of you with new Madones. I was planning to buy this bike but after my test ride I'm not sure what to do. 

The bike is very flexy and vague feeling in the front end......I don't get it, it was horrible on a fastish downhill, same with mini parking lot crit test. I realize this is a large frame and all but it was very noticible and a lot more than any of my other bikes.

So guys......what is it.....the frame, fork, stem.......wheels.

I love this bike and fit it better than any bike I have ever owned.......any suggestions.

has anyone else noticed this on the larger bikes.

cheers, Brian


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a 54cm 5.2. I routinely hit 40 MPH on several hills in my area and have never noticed a flexy or vague feeling in the front end. On high speed descents, it always tracks very well without any wobbles or flex. Not quite sure how you would experience any of that in a parking lot. As you suggest, maybe this is something directly related to the larger size frame.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

yah, a few of my friends are riding new Madones also and have never felt theirs do it. They can when we they torque or twist the front end of this one. Everythng is bigger, 120mm stem and 46cm bars......I'm just wondering if anyone can help me with how I can determine if its the frame or one of the components...?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd suggest tracking down another 64cm Madone and see if that one exhibits the same characteristics.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

well, not being a big guy you may not know........the 64cm bikes are very few and mostly unavailable........If I don't take this one it will be gone in a second and others are not available till next year I'm told......!Most dealers and even trek and only building 64cm as per order only.......no demo bikes.

what stem in on your bike........? and how long....?


----------



## IANick (Apr 12, 2007)

It very well could be the wheels. A simple test would be to take your front wheel in with you and demo the bike with it. Also talk to the shop about it. It could be something they've had problems with in the past and they may have a good remedy for it.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Second the notion to demo on your existing front wheel. Then, if you remain unsure then don't do anything. Be sure before laying down your green. 

Also, you could try a 62 even though It is a bit small. You would at least be able to see if it exhibits the same characteristic.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe it was the George Hincapie Virtual Steer tube version from the 2006 Paris-Roubaix.  

Sorry. I couldn't resist. 

Pete


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

There does seem to be a fair amount of flex in the front of the new Madone frame / bike. Some of it can be attributed to a radial laced front wheel. The other to a full carbon fiber head tube,...... and down the line from there (lighter weight components and stuff). Remember the "performance" fit frame also has a larger head tube. 

Where the frame has clearly gained stiffness is in the down tube BB area, when powering with legs.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

On a recent "Road" magazine test of the Madone, it scored extremely stiff in the head tube and fork - which provides lateral stiffness. The BB was stiff but, not any more stiff than others like the Cannondale, Tarmac SL2, etc. This leads me to think it could be the radial laced front wheel.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Can you cite the article so that we may read it? Thanks and have a good one!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Can you cite the article so that we may read it? Thanks and have a good one!


I'll have to go dig it up at the book store and, I will do this one day this week and post it here. It was a Jan or Feb issue and, not the current issue on the news stand.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

I tried the bike with a different stem and wheels(4 bolt) .......the Bonty x-lite stem might be good for lighter guys.........it's not for anyone that fits a 64cm bike, same thing for the wheels. The front end just fine now, even with a 34cm steerer tube......LOL.

I'm not sure if the bike is any faster or snappier than my current rig but it's for sure the smoothest bike I have ever tested. It's a good race bike I guess, but I would strongly suggest this bike to anyone that rides long also........the road buzz and bumps just disappear, fir sure it will save the body and the legs on long days/rides.

thanks.......

gotta go start a new thread....."how to convince the wife I need a new bike"


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Smooth rides have always been the OCLV Trek banner! Glad you have now experienced it.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I think the bontager wheels are crap for the frame that you get.


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

saccycling said:


> I think the bontager wheels are crap for the frame that you get.


Bontrager wheels are pretty good IMHO, although in this case the radial laced spokes may be causing a problem for this rider. The Race Lite or Race X Lite set are not wheels to boast about but either set is a reasonable training wheel and the Race XXX Lite Carbon Tubulars are phenomenal wheels. DT swiss hubs are a big part of why I like bontrager wheels in general.


----------



## 08MADONE64CM (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a 64cm 2008 5.5 Madone but upgraded the wheelset to Bontrager xxx Lite tubular. The stock wheels give a plush ride, but do not have the directional control of the tubular wheelset. Otherwise a great bike! Have ben up to 45mph on down hills in the Calif. costal mts.


----------



## parker3375 (May 6, 2008)

If it helps. I'm 6' and 160. I ride a 58 and the reason the front end of my bike felt flexy under hard accelerations was because of the bar/stem combo. They're good stuff, but do leave a little bit to be desired in the "anti-flex" department.


----------



## 08MADONE64CM (Oct 18, 2008)

*Madone 08 5.5 flex on front*

Ok, i am 6-5 and weigh in at 220 lbs. and find no problems with flex. Maybe the 64cm has stiffer bars and stem?


----------

